# Encender un led con puerto paralelo



## wpersei

saludos

lo que pasa es que necesito hacer que con una señal bit(1 o 0) que envio por el puerto paralelo me encienda o apague un led, cuento con el puerto disponible y una compuerta and y una or ¿necesito algo mas?

como hago el montaje del circuito para prender o apagar?

saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## anthony123

amigo esa información esta en foro y en internet. recuerdo haberla visto pero no su direccion. buscar y mucha paciencia. Acude al amigo GOOGLE si nada entrontrás.


----------



## wpersei

te aseguro que he buscado en internet, la verdad es que el problema no es el software sino el problema es armar el circuito, a verdad es qe es muy sencillo de armar, pero no encuentro un esquema donde expliquen como hacerlo.

saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## sony

no se si sea lo que necesitas .
pero quisas esto te puede ayudar no solo puedes controlar un led sino pudes controlar hasta 8 te paso el diagrama
del 18 al 25 conectas tierra del 2 al nueve conectas los leds que quieras ay un programita con el que puedes manejar 
saludos


----------



## El nombre

por el puerto paralelo UMMM!

Y en que programas? te vale delphi?


----------



## sony

hay un programa que te actva 1 u 8 les hastalos puedes programar


----------



## wpersei

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> por el puerto paralelo UMMM!
> 
> Y en que programas? te vale delphi?




lo estoy programando en visual basic

pero no entiendo el circuito que dan de ejemplo aca en el foro que hago?


----------



## wpersei

sony dijo:
			
		

> hay un programa que te actva 1 u 8 les hastalos puedes programar



que programa? yo estoy trabajando con el ejemplo de aca de foros de electronica.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si solamente quieres encender un led, no necesitas mas que el led y una resistencia de 420 Ohm.
El puerto paralelo te puede entregar corriente como para encender un led (No mucho mas que eso)

Circuito:
Pin del puerto --> Resistencia (420 Ohms)-->Catodo led--> Anodo led--> maza

Recuerda que un error en la conexión te puede dejar sin PC.


----------



## anthony123

tambien podés utilizar el puerto USB.


----------



## sony

aca esta un ejemplo mas claro de como debe de ir acuerdate que el pin del 18 al 25 deben in soldados todos  de ahi vas a optener la tierra y del pin 2 va a ir la resistencia de 470 ohmsy luego el positivo del led 
saludos


----------



## wpersei

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> tambien podés utilizar el puerto USB.




saludos te cuento que mi primera opcion siempre fue hacerlo por el puerto usb pero me fue imposible programar algo para hacerlo por este

saludos


----------



## wpersei

YouTube - puerto paralelo lampara como controlar bit


----------



## mrpepo

Que tal amigo, no se si llego tarde pero es muy facil, el puerto paralelo tiene 8 pines de salida (del 2 al 9) 4 pines de control (el 1, 14, 16 y 17), 5 de entrada(del 10 al 13 y el 15) y los demas son tierra. entonces lo que tu va a hacer es conectar las salidas de de datos a los leds antes pasando por una resistencia y el catodo a tierra (eam creo q es ovio jejeje) , tambien puedes usar la salida del control. y puedes chambiar esto con programas ya echos o aste el tuyo, solo que te recuerdo si vas a hacer el tuyo las salidas de control 0, 2 y 3 estan invertidas. te dejo una fotito para que veas como estan los pines.

A se me olvidava, tambien puedes llegar mas alla y controlar aparatos y lei q asta 8, ahora genios de la electronica y software, ami me marcaron un proyecto de semestre de echo solo tengo 2 semanas para terminarlo jejeje, trata de usar el puerto paralelo, entonces se me ocurrio usar un line decoder 4 to 16, entonces si saco mis cuentas si uso las salidas de datos y uso los cuatro primero para un line y los 4 restantes para otro line y los uso con comando en forma de plano cartesiano mmm si mis calculos no me fallan puede obtener 256 respuestas mmmm, logicamente puedo controlar 256 aparatos? se imaginan? teniendo una pc viejita y conectada a interted y con la magia del apache podre controlar toda mi casa por internet! y tambien desde el celular, saber que esta ensendido que no , dejenme buscar una cervilleta q mi mente vuela jajaja. voy a ponerlo en practica primero controlando mi cuarto y con activacion de la manija de la puerta electricamente jajajaja. los dejo analicenlo y corrijanme si toi mal.

Saludos desde Mérida, Yuc, Mex. 

Proximamente Ing. Mecatronico =D

Por cierto toy en primer semestre por si se lo preguntan jejejeje


----------



## edwin rolly

Si deseas profundizar sobre el puerto paralelo tal vez para otros proyectos existe un buen material en http://rolitek.com
Especialmente un pdf con una pequeña recopilación de información suficiente para dar los primeros pasos con el puerto paralelo.
Yo he probado con el borland c++ y el codigo necesario es corto, para asegurarte que tu circuito funciona es suficiente.
Además debo agregar que no creo que se pueda dañar tu pc si haces mal la conexión *si no conectas ninguna fuente externa al puerto*. Lo que puede ocurrir es que se haga un corto entre pines y en el peor de los casos se dañaría la interface de tu puerto paralelo con lo cual no podrías imprimir por lpt pero es improbable que la PC deje de funcionar. Y aún así es improbable que un corto entre pines dañe el puerto paralelo por las corrientes que se manejan, pero si el corto dura mucho tiempo estás probabilidades aumentan. Sin embargo si conectas una fuente externa al puerto eso si pone en serio riesgo el CPU y debe hacerse con el máximo cuidado. Espero que mis palabras ayuden a animar a otros a hacer este experimento (encender un led) que es el primer paso obligado para dominar el uso del puerto paralelo.


----------



## Neo(el elegido)

Hola Amigos:

   Soy un joven de acá de Cuba, dispuesto a adar mi aporte al foro. He aqui un programa escho por mi,  *wpersei* puedes utilizar el mismo diagrama antes mecionado  o el que se ilustra en el programa, aunque este esta diceñado para encender y/o apagrar Reles.

   Bueno aqui les dejo mi Soft, espero que les sea util.  Si necesitan algo mas  solo haganmelo saber.

   Se me olvidaba,   El soft lo hice en Delphi  7.


  Saludos para todos, desde Cuba  su colega y amigo...

 Nos pillamos...

                                                                                 Neo.


----------



## Tiago77

Buenas tardes, recurro a uds otra vez, tengo un problemilla quisiera hacer lo mismo que han hecho uds respuestas arriba, pero ahora con Puerto Serial. Se me pide almenos encender un LED (he buscado información pero nada). No tengo la mas minima idea, espero me puedan ayudar. 
gracias.


----------



## myworl129

Hola Vi tu pequeño software esta muy interesante y mencionaste que lo desarrollasten en Delphi 7. ¿Podrias compartir tu codigo fuente?.... Gracias de antemano un saludo para los miembros del foro y gracias por todos los aportes


----------



## santiago

vuelvan a sus raices el qbasic es lo mas basic para eso out 888, (numero multiplo de 2 dependiendo de donde se conecto el led), le pones un print si queres para que te muestre algun mensaje

saludos


----------



## fernandoae

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> tambien podés utilizar el puerto USB.


Si? Asi nomas? ...estas confundido!
Lo podes usar si tenes el cable adaptador Usb-Paralelo, sino hay q usar algun pic con usb o algun integrado de FTDI


----------



## fernandoae

santixman dijo:
			
		

> vuelvan a sus raices el qbasic es lo mas basic para eso out 888, (numero multiplo de 2 dependiendo de donde se conecto el led), le pones un print si queres para que te muestre algun mensaje
> 
> saludos



No se si estas enterado pero el qbasic ya no sirve mas!te quedaste en el tiempo. el xp restringe el acceso al puerto paralelo por lo que hay que usar una dll. La IO.DLL o inpout32.dll


----------



## fernandoae

wpersei dijo:
			
		

> pero no entiendo el circuito que dan de ejemplo aca en el foro que hago?


Como no entendes el circuito?! Es muy basico son 8 leds, 8 resistencias y el cable con el conector solamente.
incluso creo que esta tmb en pablin.
Y eso de que no encontras información lo dudo mucho!


----------



## fernandoae

mrpepo dijo:
			
		

> entonces se me ocurrio usar un line decoder 4 to 16, entonces si saco mis cuentas si uso las salidas de datos y uso los cuatro primero para un line y los 4 restantes para otro line y los uso con comando en forma de plano cartesiano mmm si mis calculos no me fallan puede obtener 256 respuestas mmmm,



No me parece correcto hacer lo que decis. Podes obtener 256 combinaciones, pero podes activar solamente de a una      lo cual no creo que te sirva para mucho.
Lo correcto es usar un decodificador de 4 a 16 alimentado con el puerto de control y usar 16 latch octal .
busca en la pagina del discolitez que creo que esta lo  que te digo


----------



## fernandoae

Tiago77 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes, recurro a uds otra vez, tengo un problemilla quisiera hacer lo mismo que han hecho uds respuestas arriba, pero ahora con Puerto Serial. Se me pide almenos encender un LED (he buscado información pero nada). No tengo la mas minima idea, espero me puedan ayudar.
> gracias.


El puerto serie tiene varios pines que te permiten hacer lo mismo que con el paralelo, lo unico es que trabajan con distinta tension.
aca hablan sobre lo que vos queres y hasta tenes el codigo fuente:  http://foros.solocodigo.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16275

Y no digan que no hay información...no sean vagos y busquen un poco si quieren aprender algo

No quiero que se ofenda nadie perooooo....

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 140,000 de leds puerto paralelo. (0.23 segundos)
 Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 253,000 de leds puerto serie. (0.42 segundos)


----------



## santiago

fernandoae: yo tengo una maquina con un celeron ejecutando un programita en qbasic hace como 1 año con xp y gralmente NO lo uso , pero es lo mas facil 

saludos


----------



## fernandoae

santixman dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae: yo tengo una maquina con un celeron ejecutando un programita en qbasic hace como 1 año con xp y gralmente NO lo uso , pero es lo mas facil
> 
> saludos


Si no digo que el qbasic no sirva! lo que no podes hacer es acceder al puerto paralelo porq xp no lo deja


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Muy interesante este tema del puerto paralelo. Estoy haciendo en estos momentos un manual a PDF paso a paso desde cero sobre el puerto serie controlado con el PIC16F84A bajo la interfaz Visual C# y un posible Mono C# bajo Linux.

Cuando acabe que aún es mucho tiempo pero voy rápido, intentaré sacar información sobre el puerto paralelo y haré un manual de calidad como he hecho hasta ahora con otros temas.

Manual WinPic800 PDF

Manual Minicom PDF



YouTube - RS232 con PIC 16F84A y Visual C#

Un cordial saludos.

EDIT:
Encontré una Web muy interesante sobre el puerto paralelo con fotos y código fuente incluido.

Fuente:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx


----------



## myworl129

Hola a Todos buscando en internet encontre una pequeña aplicacion en Delphi 7 la cual permitia encender un display pero es lo mismo que un conjunto de leds es muy similar, en delphi se usa inp32,out32 para la entrada y salida de datos binarios y aparte una libreria(dll) Inpout32.dll para hacer uso del puerto  espero les sirva esto.

Y las conexiones con el protoboard son las mismas que todos postearon anteriormente.
El codigo fuente esta adjunto y como mencione esta en delphi 7

Otra cosa que queria comentar era la àplcaicon que posteo un cubano neo el elejido el menciona que hizo su aplicacion en delphi 7 pero seria bueno que tengamos en codigo fuente de esa aplicacion para tener mas ejemplos, en caso de que alguien tenga el codigo fuente de la aplicacion de neo el elejido por favor la comparta.

espero que les sea de gran ayuda y gracias por todos los aportes


----------



## Meta

Menudo programa hiciste. Estoy haciendo uno sobre Visual C# y Mono C# de Linux para puerto serie. Deberías hacer un manual sobre tu proyecto.

*Felicidades.*


----------



## Rita

Yo estoy haciendo esto de miproyecto de universidad tengo tengo q programar 2 display, 8 leds, y 3 switch en visual 6.0 y debo conectarlo al puerto paralelo....para q asi si yo enciendo un led en mi programa se vea reglegado en mi placa lo mismo si muevo un switch en mi placa debe pasar algo en miprograma q me lo indiq....bueno y con los display quiero introducirlos por un textbox para q vayan variando en mi placa, de los leds y el display tengo una idea pero para los switch no se nada alguien me puede ayudar porfavor...y si no es mucha molestia si alguien sabe como hacer un contador en visual q me expliq porfa


----------



## Meta

Puedes conectar un PIC que te lea el puerto paralelo leyendo 8 bits que haga alguna función a la salida en plan tabla de la verdad. Ya con PIC de 40 patas como los 16F877A, 16F887 o 18F4550 más un LCD, con eso ya tienes un proyectazo.


----------



## santiago

mmmmm si se puede, si entras antes de entrar a xp   
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

yo tengo un cartelito con una matris de 8 x  8 BCD(caseros),
manejados por una ciryx 75mhz, con un disco duro de 512mb, directamente butea y q basic

Que lindos tiempos...

con ese mismo sistema casi hacemos escribir un laser, usando dos parlantitos de auricular, conectados a un a los vertices de un espejito con alambritos, uno hacia el barrido horizontal, y el otro el vertical.

tambien variavamos la velocidad de dos potores con espejos inclinados, y variabamos las figuras que marcaba el laser.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

el otro dia nos mostraron una envasadora manejada por pp con qbasic (para la epoca era tragable todavia) con una maquinita con un mother soyo, que ni figura creo que fue el primero que largo    la cosa es que la maquina envasadora estaba tirada, y ahora yo la termine de descuartizar, pero bue, ahora los componentes de la maquina estan en mi motor a aire   

saludos


----------



## myworl129

Hola a los amigos del foro Gracias por los aportes que son de gran utilidad quieria hacer les una consulta trabajando con el puerto paralelo el voltaje de salida es 3v, estoy trabajando en un proyecto que necesita 5v de entrada, ¿¿Existe alguna forma para aumentar el voltaje de salida del puerto paralelo, existe alguna aplicacion que me permita hacer esto?

Gracias de antemano...Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

La "tension" de salida del puerto si todo anda bien es de 5V!
AMPERAJE y VOLTAJE son una mala traduccion desde el ingles, TENSION Y CORRIENTE


----------



## fernandoae

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Puedes conectar un PIC que te lea el puerto paralelo leyendo 8 bits que haga alguna función a la salida en plan tabla de la verdad. Ya con PIC de 40 patas como los 16F877A, 16F887 o 18F4550 más un LCD, con eso ya tienes un proyectazo.



Y yo te pregunto...PARA QUE UN PIC !?
Si necesitas mas de 12 salidas podes usar varios Latch octal, usas los 8 bits de datos y con los otros cuatro manejas un deco 4 a 16 y con eso tenes: 8*15= 120 salidas


----------



## Meta

Pues varios PIC, AVR, FreeSacale. Lo que puedas. En realidad antes de eso. Con un PIC de 100 Pines, y si necesita 20 pines más, están los integrados de expansor de BUS por vía I2C. o un PIC de 8 pines con 15 expansor de bus por I2C de 8 pines. También hay de varios pines como en pic.

¿Algún problema?


----------



## diego_z

as pensado en usar io dll es muy sencillo su uso puedes fijarte aqui 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=recursos+visual+basic&meta=

y si no aqui tienes algo armado facil de modificar a gusto y poaladar aclaro que no lo teclee yo pero no recuerdo de donde lo saque


----------



## fernandoae

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Pues varios PIC, AVR, FreeSacale. Lo que puedas. En realidad antes de eso. Con un PIC de 100 Pines, y si necesita 20 pines más, están los integrados de expansor de BUS por vía I2C. o un PIC de 8 pines con 15 expansor de bus por I2C de 8 pines. También hay de varios pines como en pic.
> 
> ¿Algún problema?



SI! que no todos saben programar micros, ademas de que hace falta un grabador, que un pic de 100 pines es dificil de encontrar, no es economico, aun asi la alternativa que presente tiene 20 salidas mas  sigo?


----------



## Meta

Hablaba de posibilidades que existen, ahora el precio y material ya es otro cantar.


----------



## zaiz

Rita dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy haciendo esto de miproyecto de universidad tengo tengo q programar 2 display,
> 8 leds, y 3 switch en visual 6.0 y debo conectarlo al puerto paralelo....para q asi si yo enciendo un led en mi
> programa se vea reglegado en mi placa lo mismo si muevo un switch en mi placa debe pasar algo en miprograma
> q me lo indiq....bueno y con los display quiero introducirlos por un textbox para q vayan variando en mi placa,
> de los leds y el display tengo una idea pero para los switch no se nada alguien me puede ayudar porfavor...y
> si no es mucha molestia si alguien sabe como hacer un contador en visual q me expliq porfa



Para los switch:
El puerto paralelo tiene 5 líneas de entrada. Conectas los switch de forma que envíen ceros y unos (5 volts)
a esas líneas del puerto paralelo cada vez que los acciones. 
Luego por programa mandas activar unas Shapes de colores que correspondan cada uno a la pulsación 
de cada switch y listo.

 Ya si quieres que se accionen más de 5 shapes, lo que tienes que hacer es poner en el programa una 
subrutina que te convierta digamos de código BCD a ya sea 10 o 16 bits individuales, etc. Y de ahí a cada shape.

Bueno, espero te sirva.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Si alguien hace un programa de encender y apagar un Led en el puerto paralelo avisen que este tema me interesa.

En un futuro lo haré con el Visual C#, aunque he visto muchos ejemplos de Visual Basic 6 y funciona muy bien, el Visual Basic .net 2008 también funciona aunque no se programe igual.

Saludos.


----------



## Rita

Bueno yo estoy haciendo uno en visual basic 6.0 a traves del puerto a penas me sirva te lo paso!


----------



## Rita

y esto q me dices delos shapes se ve en la placa cuando acciono en el programa?¿¿¿¿Como envio este dato al puerto la verdad no entiendo?


----------



## zaiz

Rita dijo:
			
		

> y esto q me dices delos shapes se ve en la placa cuando acciono en el programa?¿¿¿¿Como envio este dato al puerto la verdad no entiendo?



No, tú dices que lo que quieres ver en la placa lo tienes resuelto, que es cuando envías datos hacia ella, pero que necesitas poner unos switch en la placa y que su pulsación se vea reflejada en la aplicación en el monitor de la computadora (ahí es donde van los shapes como digamos círculos de colores que representen LEDs). Pues dijiste: "Si muevo un switch en mi placa debe pasar algo en mi programa"

Así que según lo que entendí en esta parte de tu planteamiento, lo que necesitas es NO enviar, sino Recibir desde los switch.

Porque dices que para enviar desde la computadora hacia el puerto lo tienes ya resuelto, por eso no lo quise mencionar. Ahora que también podríamos hablar de eso.


----------



## zaiz

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Si alguien hace un programa de encender y apagar un Led en el puerto paralelo avisen que este tema me interesa.
> 
> En un futuro lo haré con el Visual C#, aunque he visto muchos ejemplos de Visual Basic 6 y funciona muy bien, el Visual Basic .net 2008 también funciona aunque no se programe igual.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo he controlado señales por el puerto paralelo con aplicaciones en Visual Basic 6. Para que funcione sólo pones una .dll en el directorio Windows-System32 para que te permita acceder al puerto.


----------



## diego_z

io dll anda perfecto


----------



## fernandoae

Yo lo que uso para la parte grafica es el Macromedia flash. de ahi uso sockets y me conecto al VB6 para poder acceder al puerto. 
La ventaja de usar flash es que los resultados son mucho mas vistosos. Asiq si alguno quiere que le explique como se hace me avisa.
Aca les mando lo que hice, era para probar pero funciona asiq lo pueden usar como base


----------



## Rita

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Rita dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y esto q me dices delos shapes se ve en la placa cuando acciono en el programa?¿¿¿¿Como envio este dato al puerto la verdad no entiendo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, tú dices que lo que quieres ver en la placa lo tienes resuelto, que es cuando envías datos hacia ella, pero que necesitas poner unos switch en la placa y que su pulsación se vea reflejada en la aplicación en el monitor de la computadora (ahí es donde van los shapes como digamos círculos de colores que representen LEDs). Pues dijiste: "Si muevo un switch en mi placa debe pasar algo en mi programa"
> 
> Así que según lo que entendí en esta parte de tu planteamiento, lo que necesitas es NO enviar, sino Recibir desde los switch.
> 
> Porque dices que para enviar desde la computadora hacia el puerto lo tienes ya resuelto, por eso no lo quise mencionar. Ahora que también podríamos hablar de eso.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Si disculpa me confundi, lo que quiero que haga es que si en mi placa acciono un switch halgo sucede en mi programa pero no tengo idea del codigo para hacer esto, lo unico que se es que tengo que usar los pines del 10 al 15 de mi puerto? si tienen alguna idea se lo agradecira muchisimo


----------



## fernandoae

Si usas la io.dll el tenes que usar "INP", mucho no me acuerdo porq hace tiempo que no necesito el puerto en VB


----------



## Nepper

Hola! muy interesante la charla, pero mi objetivo es algo similar: controlar motores Paso a Paso.
Como tengo una nootebook moderna, no tiene paralelo, por lo que estoy muy interesado en cómo encender un led con el usb.
Encender el led es simplemente un concepto, mi idea es saber como obtener los bits en mi usb a voluntad.
Se que el usb no serviría para un motor paso a paso ya que este tiene 2 cables de datos, y el motor 4 mínimo, pero en una de esas...
Cualquier cosa redirijanme a otra discución relacionada con usb... (que yo no encontré)

PD: Encender el led con el paralelo es tal cual te lo dijeron los primeros, yo lo hize en la secundaria y con eso aprendimos a programar en c++ (la tipica boludez del juego de luces )

ah... y otra cosa... fernandoaeasdas, explicate mejor con eso del flahs... está muy buena la idea, ¿sería ver lo que recive el pic con el flash? porque mucho no les entendí...


----------



## fernandoae

Como el Visual Basic es feeeooo para hacer la parte de la interfaz grafica se me ocurrio hacerla con Macromedia Flash.
Pero como con el Flash es imposible acceder al puerto se me ocurrio hacer una pequeña aplicacion en VB6 que recibe los datos por un puerto virtual y los saca por el puerto paralelo.
Les mando el codigo fuente por si quieren modificar algo. Lo unico no digan que lo hicieron ustedes jeje.
Primero ejecutan el archivo "puente.exe" ( en xp le ponen desbloquear cuando aparezca el cuadro de dialogo).
Despues ejecutan la aplicacion en flash (LIGHT CONTROL.exe) y apretan el boton verde que esta al lado del rectangulo (aca se muestra el valor enviado al puerto)
En este momento si se fijan en el titulo de la aplicacion "puente" va a decir "onl". 
Y ya pueden manejar cada bit con los botones


----------



## Meta

¿Tan seguro estás que con Flash no se puede manejar puerto serie o paralelo? Hasta en  los móviles viene el Flash Lite.


----------



## fernandoae

Mira hasta la version MX si estoy seguro, las que le siguen no las uso. A que va tu comentario de que hasta en los celulares viene el F.l.?, y mi celular no tiene puerto paralelo jaja


----------



## Nepper

Ví el archivo... Exelente! prometo comentar que un tal fernado-ae de un foro me dió la idea, ademas que mis primeras eras de programador fueron gracias al flash, así que tendre que retomar.
Ademas me gustaria que pongan o digan las ventajas de cada software de programación para controlar las salidas de los puertos que se puedan, pero eso es secundario... ademas no queiro parecer exigente 
Pero en fin...
¿cuál sería la forma mas directa de controlar 4 led's (o sea, las 4 entradas del motor paso a paso por lo menos) con puerto USB?


----------



## fernandoae

yo ando en la misma busqueda...quiero usar la notebook en la camioneta para manejar la iluminacion (a traves de bluetooth con el celular, esta parte ya tengo el programa en java que ejecuta aplicaciones en la pc o manda pulsaciones de teclas)pero como es bastante nueva solo tengo usb... y el adaptador usb a paralelo me duele 50-70$ ! tambien conozco los chips ftdi o algo asi pero no se donde conseguirlos.. si alguien sabe como pedirlos online que me avise... saludos


----------



## nickymarie09

Como funcionaria con  el usb-paralelo?


----------



## fernandoae

No se porque todavia no lo compro  ... pero en mi opinión no debería dar ningún problema... además en la pc es un puerto lpt virtual... se comporta como los de toda la vida...


----------



## capitanfrio

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y querìa recibir ayuda sobre el siguiente tema.
Todos sabemos que el puerto paralelo se puede controlar a travez de varios lenguajes de programaciòn, a mì me agrada el qbasic por su sencillez para pequeñas aplicaciones. el asunto es que quisiera saber si conectando un adaptador de usb a puerto paralelo y corriendo el q basic bajo windows xp la salida de datos se controla igual que si estarìa físicamente el puerto, osea OUT &h378,dato. alguien lo probó?
es que tengo una notebook que solo tiene puerto usb y no quiero comprar en adaptador para puerto paralelo sin saber si va a funcionar. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi mi capitan,
para eso que quieres necesitarias un driver que monitoree la direccion &h378,
y envie el dato a la direccion del USB, que puede variar dependiendo del puerto donde lo conectes.
Que ocupas controlar con el paralelo?


----------



## capitanfrio

hola unikfriend, lo que controlo son motores paso a paso, yo sé que con un pic conectado al puerto usb también se podría hacer pero lo quiero hacer así con el adaptador comprado standar y programando en basic, ya que esto me permite hacer gráficos en la pc a la vez que andan los motores y crear un entorno gráfoco que desde la pantalla controlo los paso a paso y como no dependo de un pic se puede adaptar a cualquier pc sin necesidad de que el usuario sepa de electrónica


----------



## franciscovilla

buenas estoy comenzando el ciclo básico de ing de electrónica en Venezuela y me piden controlar el puerto paralelo de la pc con visual 6.xx y la verdad es que llego casi 5 días con pura la interfaz pero ni idea de que hacer en código fuente ara controlar escucho ideas gracias o una pag o manual que me oriente gracias


----------



## ivan147007

Hola amigo soy nuevo en esto pero me podrian dar un ejemplo para
 encender led en Java


----------



## ing gerardo s

Una pregunta sera q los 8 pines de tierra que tiene el puerto paralelo, los podria colocar en comun?


----------



## zaiz

ing gerardo s dijo:


> Una pregunta sera q los 8 pines de tierra que tiene el puerto paralelo, los podria colocar en comun?



Así es, los puedes interconectar, todos los que sean tierra.


----------



## retrofit

franciscovilla dijo:


> buenas estoy comenzando el ciclo básico de ing de electrónica en Venezuela y me piden controlar el puerto paralelo de la pc con visual 6.xx y la verdad es que llego casi 5 días con pura la interfaz pero ni idea de que hacer en código fuente ara controlar escucho ideas gracias o una pag o manual que me oriente gracias



Buenos días franciscovilla, en el fichero que envío hay un ejemplo de aplicación de control del Puerto Paralelo.
Está escrito en VB6, van todos los ficheros incluido el EXE, solo necesitas tener VB6 instalado en el PC.
Para acceder al Puerto utiliza la librería IO.DLL que funciona sin problemas en Windows XP.
Dada la sencillez del programa, lo podrás seguir y modificar sin ninguna dificultad

Saludos.


----------

